# Leonard Cohen - 70 yrs. old



## Boszi (2004 Július 19)

Majd a szek melle huppantam mikor olvastam hogy L. Cohen mar 70 eves. Atyam hogy rohan az ido. Egyik kedvenc kanadai kolto, enekesem.




Leonard Cohen Marks 70th Birthday with New Album 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NEW YORK (Billboard) - A week after his 70th birthday, Leonard Cohen will release a new album, "Dear Heather," on Sept. 28, his first studio recording since 2001's acclaimed "Ten New Songs." 




A week after his 70th birthday, Canadian singer/songwriter Leonard Cohen will release a new album, 'Dear Heather,' on September 28, 2004, his first studio recording since 2001's acclaimed 'Ten New Songs.' The new Columbia Records set will feature 12 new tracks, as well as a live recording of the Pee Wee King/Redd Stewart country standard 'Tennessee Waltz.' Cohen is seen during an awards ceremony in Ottawa, October 24. Photo by Jim Young/Reuters 
The new Columbia Records set will feature 12 new tracks, as well as a live recording of the Pee Wee King/Redd Stewart country standard "Tennessee Waltz."

While "Ten New Songs" saw the Canadian poet/singer/songwriter collaborating with former backup singer Sharon Robinson, who produced and performed the music and co-wrote all of the songs, this time Cohen seems to be standing more on his own. He worked again with producer/engineer Leann Ungar (Laurie Anderson, Janis Ian), who was on hand last month in New York to preview some of the material during a gathering of Cohen fans.

Cohen has reportedly also been crafting a new book of poetry, "Book of Longing," the title of which stems from a lyric in the "Ten New Songs" piece "That Don't Make It Junk." It is unknown when the book will be published, as it was first revealed to be on the way when he was awarded the Order of Canada, the country's highest civil honor, in January 2003.

"Ten New Songs" debuted at No. 143 on the Billboard 200, and at No. 4 on Billboard's Top Canadian Albums chart.

Reuters/Hollywood Reporter


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 19)

Nekem az egyetlen canadai akit szeretek es tisztelek.


----------



## Boszi (2004 Július 19)

Naaaaa azert csak van mas is! Terry Fox, David Suzuki, A.Graham Bell, Wayne Gretzky, K.D. Lang, Marc Garneau, Chris Hadfield, stb. ?!?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 19)

Egyiket sem kedvelem semilyen vonalon. Cohen zenejet szovegeit szeretem


----------



## Spanky (2004 Július 19)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Jul 19 2004, 04:21 AM
> * Naaaaa azert csak van mas is! Terry Fox, David Suzuki, A.Graham Bell, Wayne Gretzky, K.D. Lang, Marc Garneau, Chris Hadfield, stb. ?!? *


 Pamela Anderson


----------



## Guest (2004 Július 19)

Mit nem lehet azon kedvelni hogy egy fel labu rakos gyerek keresztul "futja" Kanadat hogy penzt gyujtson a rak kutatasra? :blink: Hogy egy tudomanyos kutato faradhatatlanul dolgozik a termeszet fent tartasa erdekeben?  stb.


----------



## Boszi (2004 Július 19)

guest en voltam. Mit csinalt Pamela Anderson? :wacko: :rohog


----------



## Spanky (2004 Július 19)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Jul 19 2004, 07:34 AM
> * guest en voltam. Mit csinalt Pamela Anderson? :wacko: :rohog *


 
akármit, de ö a legjobban ismert kanadai a világon   

(hey, just screwing with ya  futyul )


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 19)

> _Originally posted by Guest_@Jul 19 2004, 09:33 AM
> * Mit nem lehet azon kedvelni hogy egy fel labu rakos gyerek keresztul "futja" Kanadat hogy penzt gyujtson a rak kutatasra?  :blink:  Hogy egy tudomanyos kutato faradhatatlanul dolgozik a termeszet fent tartasa erdekeben?  stb. *


Rendben van Boszi , ragozzuk a szavakat. Cohen tett ram benyomast, a tobbiek , nem . Az erdeklodesi koromben Cohen neve tobszor elofordul mint akarmelyik masike. Biztos vagyok benne hogy egy Cohen szamot szivessen meghalgatsz sokszor is. Egy tolokocsis szerencsetlen utolso 10 km- ererol keszult dokumentumfilm , max egyszer tud lazba hozni :wacko: Ha esetleg meg mindig van kerdesed nagyon szivessen allok rendelkezesedre :wacko: Cohent sem azert szeretem mert canadai. 



Hogy egy tudomanyos kutato faradhatatlanul dolgozik a termeszet fent tartasa erdekeben? stb. 

Ez csodalatos dolog. Elvegzi a munkajat, ezert fizetik.Ezt a szakmat tanulta. En villanyszerelo vagyok, en azt tanultam :wacko: Szamomra egy tuzolto vagy egy rendor vagy egy orvos nem lehet hos. Elvegzi a munkajat. En is , Mas is. szivar


----------



## Guest (2004 Július 29)

Na ok es Cohen vajon mibol elt meg?


----------



## Guest (2004 Július 29)

boszi volt a guest


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 29)

Nekem is van kedvenc canadaim, Donald Sutherland. meno


----------



## Boszi (2004 Július 29)

en valahogy nem csipem azt a hapsit.


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Július 29)

Kar, szerintem nagyon tud, es a tipikus esete annak hogy olyan ronda hogy szinte szep! Raadasul roppant tehetseges. Pl. a Kelly hoseiben, a M.A.S.H.-ben es nekem legfokeppen a Tu a szenakazalban-ban tetszett. Illetve mindenben. Imadom.


----------



## anonim (2004 Július 30)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jul 19 2004, 11:37 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ Jul 19 2004, 11:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Guest_@Jul 19 2004, 09:33 AM
> * Mit nem lehet azon kedvelni hogy egy fel labu rakos gyerek keresztul "futja" Kanadat hogy penzt gyujtson a rak kutatasra?  :blink:   Hogy egy tudomanyos kutato faradhatatlanul dolgozik a termeszet fent tartasa erdekeben?  stb. *


Rendben van Boszi , ragozzuk a szavakat. Cohen tett ram benyomast, a tobbiek , nem . Az erdeklodesi koromben Cohen neve tobszor elofordul mint akarmelyik masike. Biztos vagyok benne hogy egy Cohen szamot szivessen meghalgatsz sokszor is. Egy tolokocsis szerencsetlen utolso 10 km- ererol keszult dokumentumfilm , max egyszer tud lazba hozni :wacko: Ha esetleg meg mindig van kerdesed nagyon szivessen allok rendelkezesedre :wacko: Cohent sem azert szeretem mert canadai. 



Hogy egy tudomanyos kutato faradhatatlanul dolgozik a termeszet fent tartasa erdekeben? stb. 

Ez csodalatos dolog. Elvegzi a munkajat, ezert fizetik.Ezt a szakmat tanulta. En villanyszerelo vagyok, en azt tanultam :wacko: Szamomra egy tuzolto vagy egy rendor vagy egy orvos nem lehet hos. Elvegzi a munkajat. En is , Mas is. szivar [/b][/quote]
Csocsi!
Es egy szinesz?


----------



## Pufi (2004 Július 30)

van egy Cohen CDm magyarul a Kern énekli, aki kér annak égetek..


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 30)

> _Originally posted by Pufi_@Jul 30 2004, 12:36 AM
> * van egy Cohen CDm magyarul a Kern énekli, aki kér annak égetek.. *


 Nekem kene, elore is koszi


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 8)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jul 19 2004, 08:05 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Spanky @ Jul 19 2004, 08:05 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Boszi_@Jul 19 2004, 04:21 AM
> * Naaaaa azert csak van mas is!  Terry Fox, David Suzuki, A.Graham Bell, Wayne Gretzky, K.D. Lang, Marc Garneau, Chris Hadfield, stb. ?!? *


Pamela Anderson 
[post=55959]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Celine Diont miert hagyjatok ki azon kivul hogy nem szeretitek ???
Szerintem gyonyoruen enekel .....hulye arabhoz ment ferjehez aki megrontotta talan tinedzserkent , de kit erdekel ez ????? A tehetsege es gyonyoru hangja szamit. Leonard Cohen rol it t amerikaban meg semmit nem tudnak az emberek . Sajna . semmit . Pedig szomszed orszag .


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 8)

Spanky, Pamela ugye British Columbiabol szarmazik, Vancouverbol vagy a kornyekerol . Meg a Malden , david Dotuvnyi is az X-file bol O is /


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Jul 7 2005, 09:10 PM
> *Spanky, Pamela ugye British Columbiabol szarmazik, Vancouverbol vagy a kornyekerol . Meg a Malden , david Dotuvnyi is az X-file bol O is /
> [post=213783]Quoted post[/post]​*




Aha


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 8)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jul 7 2005, 08:17 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(csocsike @ Jul 7 2005, 08:17 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-GabiZita_@Jul 7 2005, 09:10 PM
> *Spanky,  Pamela   ugye  British  Columbiabol  szarmazik, Vancouverbol  vagy a kornyekerol . Meg  a Malden  ,  david  Dotuvny  is  az  X-file  bol  O is  /
> [post=213783]Quoted post[/post]​*




Aha 
[post=213785]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Koszi Spanky


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 8)

pironkodo


----------



## MarikaH (2005 Július 8)

Leonard Cohen, ha szaz eves is lesz : IMADOM !


----------



## Spanky (2005 Július 8)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Jul 7 2005, 06:10 PM
> *Spanky, Pamela ugye British Columbiabol szarmazik, Vancouverbol vagy a kornyekerol . Meg a Malden , david Dotuvnyi is az X-file bol O is /
> [post=213783]Quoted post[/post]​*



Pamela Vancouver Island-rol.
David az nem, csak itt (Vancouver) forgattak az X-files sorozatot.


----------



## Spanky (2005 Július 8)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Jul 7 2005, 06:05 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Jul 7 2005, 06:05 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Celine Diont miert hagyjatok ki azon kivul hogy nem szeretitek ???
Szerintem gyonyoruen enekel .....hulye arabhoz ment ferjehez aki megrontotta talan tinedzserkent , de kit erdekel ez ????? A tehetsege es gyonyoru hangja szamit. Leonard Cohen rol it t amerikaban meg semmit nem tudnak az emberek . Sajna . semmit . Pedig szomszed orszag .
[post=213782]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Celine Dion-nak valoban gyonyoru hangja van, csak sajnos szvsz egy nagyon nagy taho.
Inkabb tartsak meg az amcsik :rohog


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 8)

Miert egy taho???????


----------



## Kero (2005 Július 8)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Jul 8 2005, 10:20 AM
> *Miert egy taho???????
> [post=214124]Quoted post[/post]​*



annak született :blink:


----------



## Spanky (2005 Július 8)

> _Originally posted by Kero+Jul 8 2005, 09:18 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kero @ Jul 8 2005, 09:18 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Boszi_@Jul 8 2005, 10:20 AM
> *Miert egy taho???????
> [post=214124]Quoted post[/post]​*



annak született :blink:
[post=214137]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
:meghajolo


----------



## Kero (2005 Július 8)

WAR still kicks ass  Tegnap a bluesfesten..

LoooooooooooooooooooooooooooowRájjjjjjjjjderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

 

[attachmentid=17082]


----------



## Spanky (2005 Július 8)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Jul 8 2005, 08:20 AM
> *Miert egy taho???????
> [post=214124]Quoted post[/post]​*



"when aah waz 12 yeahras olddd, I met my husband. I dreamt about heem evereey night..." "my niece, dah liettle bahbay. she died in mah armszzz. she loved me and nobahdy else." Can she be more obnoxious? Yeah Celine, we all know you were 12 when you met the 36 year old man that would become your husband... we all know how he gave up everything to finance your singing career. 
blah blah blah......
Shut the hell up already!!! 

and don't get me started on the "renewing her vows" pictures in Las Vegas,
Celine as Cleopatra,
how pathetic jerry


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 8)

...ok kicsit tulfutve erzekeny a csaj, de ha ezek voltak az elete jelentos pillanatai hat had mondja. Elvegre nem beszelni hallgatjak ot az emberek hanem enekelni. Az hogy ujra hazasdonak...na es? Csinaljak mert epp ez a maniajuk..kitellik a sok milliojukbol. Szemely szerint le a kalapot hogy elszintre enekelte magat es van szorni valo penzuk


----------



## MarikaH (2005 Július 9)

Gyerekek, a topic Leonard Cohen-nel kezdodott ........


----------



## Spanky (2005 Július 9)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Jul 8 2005, 10:30 AM
> *...ok kicsit tulfutve erzekeny a csaj, de ha ezek voltak az elete jelentos pillanatai hat had mondja. Elvegre nem beszelni hallgatjak ot az emberek hanem enekelni. Az hogy ujra hazasdonak...na es? Csinaljak mert epp ez a maniajuk..kitellik a sok milliojukbol. Szemely szerint le a kalapot hogy elszintre enekelte magat es van szorni valo penzuk
> [post=214150]Quoted post[/post]​*


akkor is TAHO :rohog 

bocs
offtopic


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 9)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jul 8 2005, 06:34 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Spanky @ Jul 8 2005, 06:34 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Boszi_@Jul 8 2005, 10:30 AM
> *...ok kicsit tulfutve erzekeny a csaj, de ha ezek voltak az elete jelentos pillanatai hat had mondja. Elvegre nem beszelni hallgatjak ot az emberek hanem enekelni.  Az hogy ujra hazasdonak...na es?  Csinaljak mert epp ez a maniajuk..kitellik a sok milliojukbol.  Szemely szerint le a kalapot hogy elszintre enekelte magat es van szorni valo penzuk
> [post=214150]Quoted post[/post]​*


akkor is TAHO :rohog 

bocs
offtopic
[post=214236]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Sok mas negativ jelzot lehetne Celine Dion-ra mondani, de hogy taho azt nem mondanam . Eloszor is a taho ertelme = faragatlan, bumfordi ember. Vagyis egyszeru koznyelven szolva Bunko.
Ez pedig nem illik ra. 
Lehet egy pszihologiai eset, de az egeszen tavol al a tahosag fogalmatol.Ha tahonak szuletett volna ahogy irjatok, nem vitte volna ennyire. Lehet lokalokban vagy barokban enekelne de ilyen szintre nem vitte volna . 
Gyonyoru egyedulallo hangja van es ezert nepszeru , nem pedig a szemelyisegert, Elton Johnt sem utaljuk azert mert Buzi, es rengetek mas rock start sorolhatnek fel akik sokkal kellemetlenebb emberek lehetnek az eletben mint a Celine es megis szeretjuk oket a zenejukert, hogy elvezzuk a zenejuket. Es en elvezem Celine CD eit . Es rajtam kivul meg tobb millioan . Szoval ???


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 9)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Jul 8 2005, 09:28 PM
> *Nekem semmi bajom a félrebeszéléseel Gabi.
> Nem tudjuk tovább ragozni a Cohen fiút.
> [post=]Quoted post[/post]​*


Mert mar nem is fiu :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 9)

Ugy latom Boszi is beleragadt a Cohenbe :rohog 
Mar 10 perce nem mozdul itt. Lehet Buvoli Cohent ?? Ihletet ad neki, tudjuk mar Boszirol egy kolto veszett el benne meno


----------



## Spanky (2005 Július 10)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita+Jul 8 2005, 06:55 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(GabiZita @ Jul 8 2005, 06:55 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a taho ertelme = faragatlan, bumfordi ember. Vagyis egyszeru koznyelven szolva Bunko. 
[post=214239]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

BINGO
ez a Celine


----------



## Spanky (2005 Július 10)

> *Ha tahonak szuletett volna ahogy irjatok, nem vitte volna ennyire. *



ugye ezt nem gondoltad komolyan szivar


----------



## Chiller (2007 December 18)

This guy is a poet...I love his* huge 1988 hite First we take Manhattan *


----------



## Borella (2007 December 18)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFBKV0zVXSE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLq7Aqd_H7g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf36v0epfmI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrPEM2qc-j8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh9AC0jCGjY&feature=related

Nem is tudtam, hogy létezik ez a topik. Idehaza Koncz is énekelte a Suzanne című számot, innen
fedeztem fel magamnak a 80-as években ezt a pacákot és imádom!!!!
Hihetetlen megnyugtató, ahogy dörmög. És persze muzikális és melankolikus és isteni...


----------



## viennale (2007 December 18)

Sziasztok!
Örülök,hogy van Leonard Cohen topic is! Nagyon szeretem a zenéjét.
Egy másik oldalon 12 albumot tettem fel tőle.
Remélem még sokáig fog nekünk énekelni.

"Das Leben ist zum verrücktwerden schön!" / Hrabal /


----------



## viennale (2007 December 18)

Az egyik kedven számom a sok közül. Szintén egy saját készítésű clipet szeretnék beilleszteni,ami Festmények címmel van,de Cohen zenéje szól alatta.http://viennarea.multiply.com/video/item/82
http://viennarea.multiply.com/music/item/301/Leonard_Cohen


----------



## viennale (2007 December 18)

http://images.viennale.multiply.com...ACPgAbI1/Kis bécsi keringő..txt?nmid=71040002
Bocsi,de még ezt is!-))
Ha unjátok,jelezzétek légyszi! Köszönöm.


----------



## Borella (2007 December 18)

viennale írta:


> http://images.viennale.multiply.com/attachment/0/R1WZ7AoKCj0AACPgAbI1/Kis%20bécsi%20keringő..txt?nmid=71040002
> Bocsi,de még ezt is!-))
> Ha unjátok,jelezzétek légyszi! Köszönöm.


Szia viennale,

én magam részéről megköszönöm, ha jelzed, hol található amit feltettél, boldogan lementeném mindet!!!!!!
Gondolom, mindenki örül, aki ide benéz!


----------



## viennale (2007 December 19)

Szia Borella!-
Nagyon szívesen megosztom Veled!
Viszont azon az oldalon is regisztrálni kell,ellenben nem kötelező az oldaladat kialakítani. 
Utána szabadon "szörfözhetsz",és letöltöd ami tetszik.-)
Tehát az oldal: www.multiply.com
Az én nick nevem: viennarea. Ezt beírod a keresőbe,és megtalálod az oldalam. Nos,ott találsz a Cohen albumokat. 
Remélem egy kicsit tudtam segíteni?
Kívánom,hogy ott minél több kedvenced megtaláld!

Üdvözlettel: viennale

Ui.: A keresőbe beírhatod az előadó nevét,vagy szám címét is! Rákeres.


----------



## viennale (2007 December 20)

Azt hiszem jobb,ha Cohen-t mp3-ba teszem fel,beilesztett oldal helyett.


----------



## Borella (2007 December 21)

viennale írta:


> Azt hiszem jobb,ha Cohen-t mp3-ba teszem fel,beilesztett oldal helyett.


Köszi viennale, nagyon-nagyon, sajna keveset vagyok itt a gépnél, de amint kis időm lesz, megyek hozzád Cohenezni!!


----------



## Borella (2007 December 21)

Egy korábbi kis Cohen-összeállításom itt a Chun-on:
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8728&pp=10&page=419


----------



## elke (2009 Július 18)

Oké én csak most találtam ide oly régóta próbálkozom azzal hogy viszonylag értsem is miről énekel....kérem aki tudja valahogy fordítani a dalait magyarra tegye meg nekünk ....Cohenről meg annyit hogy nem ragozható mennyire szeretem


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Július 18)

Cohen-rajongók figyelem!
2009.08.31-én Magyarországon koncertezik a Sportarénában...
*Részletek itt...*


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 18)

*LEONRD COHEN*....Igaz csak egy két verse,de ....szépek,lelket megérintőek....

*Isten hozott *
*(Welcome)*

*isten hozott e sorokban*
*háború van *
*de segítek hogy jól érezd magad *
*ne figyelj szavaimra *
*csak ideges vagyok *
*nem szeretkeztünk-e *
*amikor diákok voltunk Keleten *
*a ház megváltozott igen*
*a falu hamarosan elesik*
*elloptam mindent*
*aminek az ellenség örülhet *
*egyedül vagyunk *
*amíg az idők megváltoznak *
*és akiket elárultak *
*mint zarándokok visszatérnek *
*ameddig nem törünk *
*meg amikor nem hívjuk semmi áron*
*sötétségnek a költészetet.... *
*A szerelem tűz*

(Love is Fire) 
*a szerelem tűz *
*eléget mindenkit *
*elcsúfít mindenkit *
*ez a világnak csúfsága *
*elleni kifogása...*

*Háború van *
*(It's War)*

*nincs kinek megmutatni e verseket 
ne hívd barátod tanúnak 
egyedül kell cselekedned
íme a hamvaim
nem kíméllek meg azzal 
hogy csendben leszek 
nem vagy még oly erős 
mint én 
hiszel nekem 
de én nem hiszek neked 
azért vagy itt 
hogy bevégezd....*


*Az egyetlen vers 
(The Only Poem) 

az egyetlen verset 
amit olvashatok 
egyedül én
írhatom meg
nem öltem meg magam 
amikor minden eltörött 
nem kellett drog
és nem lettem bölcs
aludni próbáltam 
de sehogy sem ment
írni tanultam
írni azt 
ami olvasható 
egy ilyen éjjelen
csak nekem... 

<H4>Jövendő Éj
(A Future Night) 

bezuhantam egy jövendő éjbe
mint egy hosszúkezű gyertyaöntő 
akit túlnövesztett a szerelem 
az éhség köntösébe feleslegesen 
lesz egy nőm ki még 
meg sem született 
s addigra nem leszek más 
csak egy nyomtatott szöveg ...

Akvárium-kor
(Aquarium era)

isten hozott a rabszolgák 
könyvében
amit addig írtam míg 
száműzted magad 
boldog mocsok alak 
miközben le kellett győznöm 
az akvárium-érában
elbarmult hazugságokat...

Etikett
(Etiquett)

kertedben bárkát építesz
beszállhatok-e 
kiszállhatok-e 
nem úgy véled 
hogy Varázslatra várva 
tanulnunk kell némi etikettet? 

Dal gyilkosomnak
(Song To My Killer) 

kiszemeltek kiszemeltek minket
több kilométerre tőled 
engem hogy királyod szeressem 
téged hogy szeresd a szívemet 
a szerelem felbukkan néha 
de folytonos a küzdelem 
én lelkeden dolgozom 
s te az idegeimen 
látom a helyet ahol te állsz: 
ne hibázz 
a pókháló mely mögött látsz 
arcomat szövi át 
kezdődjön hát az ünnep
mire úgy készültünk 
unom a márványpadlót 
mit eddig elfeleztünk 
(1967)

*

</H4>*<H4>Meghalok
(I Am Dying) 

meghalok 
mert te 
számomra 
nem haltál meg 
és a világ még 
mindig szeret 
így írok mert tudom
hogy csókjaid 
vakon születtek 
a dalokból
mik megérintettek 
nem akarok helyet 
napjaidban 
csupán elvesznék 
gondolataidban 
mikor New Yorkot
hallgatod félálomban 
(1967)

<H4>Íme a hangom
(Here is My Voice)

íme a hangom 
de csak suttogok 
megdöbbentő nyers beszéded
minden férfit arra késztet 
hogy halálra kínozzanak 
de én csak suttogok 
az óceán suttog 
a vaskereskedő suttog 
nincs már kedvünk megtanulni 
amit csak te tudsz 
nem marad többé vágy 
ha megértenéd 
remegni kezdenél 
de én csak szekercémnek 
suttogok 
hogy a kép önmaga 
zsugorítson a megvetésig
és gyengítsen téged....
(1967) 

Leonard Norman Cohen (Montréal, 1934. szeptember 21.) kanadai költő, regényíró, énekes és dalszövegíró. 
*

</H4></H4><EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/BXH07P81eNE&hl=en&fs=1& width=210 height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>
Csak ez az igazi mégis csak....

Az I'm your man a másik kedvencem,hamarosan itt a magyar forditás....


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 18)

*Leonard Cohen - I'm your man*

<EMBED src=http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/343560 width=425 height=350 type=application/x-shockwave-flash></EMBED>


*ÉN AZ EMBERED VAGYOK...*

Ha akarsz egy szeretőt
Tenni fogok bármit, amit kérsz tőlem
és ha akarsz egy másik fajta szeretetet
Neked hordani fogok egy álarcot
Ha akarsz egy pertnert, vedd a kezemet
vagy ha le akarsz csapni
én lent itt levő haragban állok
Én az embered vagyok.

Ha akarsz egy bokszolót
Neked be fogok lépni a gyűrűbe
és ha akarsz egy doktort
Meg fogom vizsgálni a te minden hüvelykedet
Ha akarsz egy vezetőt, bemászol
vagy ha át akarsz Verni Engem
tied tudja, hogy tudsz
Én az embered vagyok

A Hold túl fényes
A bilincs túl szoros
A vadállat győzött, elmegy aludni
Én futtatott keresztül
ezeket ígérem Neked,
Azt én csináltam és nem tudtam maradni,
De egy ember soha nem kapott vissza egy nőt,
nem a térdein levő koldulás által
Vagy én hízelgek a lábaidnak,
És ordítok a szépségednél
szeress egy kutyát szívben.
És karmolok a szívednél,
És tépdesem az ágynemüdet. 
Én mondom, kérlek
Én legyek az embered. 

Ha Te vagy, akit megkértek, hogy aludjon
egy pillanatra az úton
Én segitek neked.
És ha dolgozni akarsz
az utca egyedül, neked eltűnik.
Ha a gyerekednek akarsz egy apát,
csak akarj engem amíg
a homokon keresztül
Én az embered leszek.

Ha akarsz egy szeretőt,
Én mindend megteszek, amit kérsz tőlem.
És ha akarsz egy másik fajtát
inkább Szeress.
Én a viselt álarcot adom neked.

Szép és tartalmas,megható...


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 18)

*




*

*LEONARD COHEN nagyszabásu koncertje...* Végre hozzánk is elérkezik...

Nekem sikerült 2 jegyet szereznem.../ egykoron névnapi meglepinek szántam/...igaz elég "szép" összegért..../se baj "egyszer élünk"/
Szerintem kihagyhatatlan...ha belegondolunk 40 éves pálya áll mögötte,a sok sok gyönyörü klasszikus dal...

*<ABBR class=dtstart title=20090831T1930+0100>Hétfő, 31. Aug 2009, 19:30</ABBR> *
*Papp László Budapest Sportaréna, Budapest, Magyarország*

<EMBED src=http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/102680 width=210 height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash></EMBED>

Ez csodálatos...


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 18)

*LEONARD COHEN....*

<EMBED src=http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/102717 width=210 height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash>

</EMBED> 


 

 

 

 



<!-- Simple Image -->



"A lengyel zsidó származású Cohen 1934. szeptember 21-én született Montrealban. A hatvanas években volt egy zenekara, a Bucksin Boys, amellyel countrys és folkos dalokat játszottak - nem sok sikerrel. A McGill és Columbia egyetemen tanulta az irodalmat, miközben művelte is az írást. Verseket, prózát, ami éppen jött. 
Vagy negyven évvel ezelőtt adták ki a The Favourite Game című első regényét. Önéletrajzi mű ez, amelyet édesanyjának ajánlott, és amely tavaly magyar fordításban (A kedvenc játék) címmel tavaly jelent meg. A történet: egy fiatalember megtagadja nagyiparos családját. Nem sokkal később A Beautiful Losers című kötetét, majd Flowers of Hitler címmel verseit jelentették meg. Írásai sikeresek voltak, a Flowersért díjat is kapott. Bár már a hatvanas évek elejétől zenélt, az évtized második felétől kapott rá saját verseinek előadására. Ebben döntő érdemei vannak Judy Collinsnak, aki a szerzőt megelőzően énekelte el a Suzanne és Priests című dalát. Cohen másik korai nagy sikere a So Long, Marianne volt.
Nem lett kanadai Bob Dylan, őt egészen más fából faragták, befelé forduló volt, nem akarta megváltani a világot, mint nagyhírű amerikai társa. Első albuma, a Songs of Leonard Cohen 1968-ban jelent meg, szép szakmai és közönségsikert aratva, ha eladási csúcsokat nem is döntött. Kitűnő produkció volt a Songs From A Room, majd az 1971-ben kiadott Songs of Love and Hate, amelyet ma is az egyik legjobbjának tartanak. A hatvanas évek végén első világkörüli turnéján eljutott Párizsba, Londonba és fellépett a Wight szigeti fesztiválon.
Az új évtized sok változást hozott a zenében, Leonard Cohen sem mindig találta meg a megfelelő hangot, próbálkozott rockos lemezzel, a New Skin for The Old Ceremonyval, de a popot sem vetette meg. A Death of A Ladies, Man című korongnak Phil Collins volt a producere, de nem maradt tartós a kapcsolatuk. A 25 évvel ezelőtt megjelent Recent Songs után csaknem egy évtizedet kellett várnia rajongóinak egy újabb sikeres lemezre, az I,m Your Man-re. A közbeeső években Cohen "árulta magát" - koncertezett. 
A kilencvenes években a Future című lemezének megjelenése után hat évet töltött egy Los Angeles közelében lévő buddhista kolostorban. Mint később az El Mundo című spanyol lapnak elmondta, nem a vallás érdekelte elsősorban, hanem sokkal inkább az akkor kilencvenéves tanítómesteréhez, Roshihoz, annak tanításaihoz akart közelebb kerülni. Amikor azonban felismerte, hogy a vallás nem jelent számára semmit, kilépett a kolostorból. Az említett nyilatkozatából kiderült az is, hogy nem tartotta haszontalannak az eltelt éveket, mert utána rendezettebbé, összeszedettebbé vált élete. A kolostori évek után előbb egy válogatással, majd 2001-ben a Ten New Songs című kitűnő lemezzel ajándékozta meg a zenéjét kedvelőket. Megjelent ezen kívül a Field Commander Cohen: Tour of 1979 című korongja is. Legutóbb tavaly adták ki egy válogatását." / irta: Kovács Miklós/


<EMBED src=http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/352402 width=210 height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash> 




 

 

 

 

</EMBED>


----------



## r.jv (2010 Február 1)

Augusztusban volt egy koncertje Mallorcán, sajnos már mikor ideértem nem volt kapható jegy. Nagyon szeretem. Kiváló művésznek taartom..


----------



## Reform (2010 Február 19)

May you live 120 years!


----------



## gyorgy99 (2010 Április 16)

I don't really like 60s and 70s Leonard Cohen. Call me strange, but I really only like what he's done in the 80s and onwards. I absolutely love "i'm Your Man."


----------



## pcsaba (2010 Június 26)

gyorgy99 írta:


> I don't really like 60s and 70s Leonard Cohen. Call me strange, but I really only like what he's done in the 80s and onwards. I absolutely love "i'm Your Man."


I'm just the other way round. I definitely prefer his earlier songs and poem, although there are excellent recent ones, too.


----------



## FLOUFUN (2012 Február 3)

Poet of life


----------



## Raktajino (2015 Február 12)

I don't wish to offend his fans, but except for a few songs, I don't know what the fuss about him is all about. I must be missing soemthing. Just like I don't understand Jazz.


----------

